# tmux vertical split does not work



## fwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am a new to freebsd FreeBSD user and I am having problems with tmux. When I split it vertically the text gets shuffled around, I have used tmux in linux and it never did that. Are there any config files that I need to modify? Or is this a bug?, I have tried to google this issue but I have not been successful, any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pbd (Nov 30, 2011)

Works fine with sysutils/tmux (1.5), x11/rxvt-unicode (9.11) and tcsh.

What is your terminal and/or shell?


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 30, 2011)

It also works fine here with the latest x11/xterm and shells/zsh.  Can you provide more details?  What is the out of `% env`?


----------



## fwin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am using tcsh, and I don't have x11 installed in that computer so I never tested it in a terminal like rxvt-unicode. I am actually having the same problem as the one shown in this video (I just found it a few hours ago):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyzxSOlDWTw

I don't know if this matters but I installed tmux from the ports i.e. sysutils/tmux (did not use a package).

The output of *env* is long and it is not in this computer so I can not copy and paste, but I think the important parts are:


```
SHELL=/bin/tcsh
TERM=cons25
MACHTYPE=i386
```
I would also like to add that the problem occurs when the output of a program is long, for example when trying to read man pages.


Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 1, 2011)

Here, tmux 1.5 has the same problem on real consoles, but works fine in X.  This is with FreeBSD 8-STABLE.  Could be a bug in tmux, a bug in FreeBSD's syscons, or just a difference between FreeBSD and whatever tmux is expecting.

Edit: the console code is different on FreeBSD 9, and a quick test there didn't show the bug.


----------



## fwin (Dec 1, 2011)

ok so in conclusion this is a bug and apparently it will be fixed in FreeBSD 9. I will mark this thread as solved. Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 1, 2011)

It's a bug, but it's not for certain exactly where it is.  FreeBSD is going to be around a while, too.  It would be good to check with the port maintainer, they may not be aware of the problem.


----------



## fwin (Dec 1, 2011)

how do I let the port maintainer know? how can I find his/her email?

thanks


----------



## fwin (Dec 1, 2011)

never mind I found the email I will let him know


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 1, 2011)

For future searches:
`% make -C /usr/ports/sysutils/tmux maintainer`


----------



## fwin (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks!!


----------

